# im so pissed off.....pls read this!!!



## natasha (May 1, 2008)

*ok so i have to let everyone know abut this!*
i live in greece its a *european country*!
although we have only *11 MAC stores *in this country...
anyway i had never purchased mac cosmetics before but i always wanted to..
the main reason for not doing it was money!!!

sooo this thursday i entered a MAC store wanting to buy 
Sculp and Shape duo
the ma told me that there is no longer available together only seperated....

ANYWAY!!!i bought a *bronzing powder *in Golden and a a *lipglass* in C-Thru
and guess how much i paid...
the powder costed me (_*23 Euros*_) or *35.8 USD* and the lipglass (*16 Euros*) or* 24.9 USD*.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			































:w  hip:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







im soooooooooo mad i love mac and i want to buy even more but how am i going to ...
*im not rich and im only 19 and i have 2 jobs..*


soo i think the only way is *online shopping* but shipping will be another pitfall...thanks for looking...


----------



## NatalieMT (May 1, 2008)

I don't mean to be rude but it's not MAC's fault it's more expensive in Greece. The euro is just stronger than the dollar right now, hence the very good exchange rate. We pay more in the UK too as I'm sure many many many other European countries do. You're not alone.

If you don't like the prices, then just don't buy the products. There's little point getting angry over it.


----------



## fashionette (May 1, 2008)

Dude, MAC is friggin cheaper in Greece than it is in Sweden.

So... don't complain.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 1, 2008)

Damn guys you don't have to be so mean lol. I feel your pain because I'm only 19 and I really can't afford it either, but I'm glad our prices aren't like that. Try to see if someone can CP for you (maybe with shipping it will still be cheaper than to buy it at the store)? Or like you said, you could try online.

I don't think she was mad at MAC...I think she is just upset at having to pay an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2008)

at least you don't _need_ makeup, unlike gasoline and groceries...both of which are at all time highs in the states. that's just life.


----------



## JessieLovesMac (May 2, 2008)

Hey Natasha, Hopefully this will make you feel a little bit better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In Australia were paying *$34.00aud* for 1 Lipglass so thats *$31.65usd*! I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to pay 16euro's!!! I normally buy off the internet I have found a couple of really good sites.. but I have to be so carefully when buying to make sure they are not fake! And other times I completely submit and go in to my mac store for a bit of a haul, last night for example (<3 late night shopping) I spent *$201aud *and got 

3x lipsticks        - Mac Red
                      - New York apple
                      - Sequin 
all at $35aud, $32.60usd EACH

2x Eyeshadow   -Deep Truth
                      - Cranberry
at $32aud, $29.80usd EACH

and 

1x Fluidline       - Blacktrack
at $32aud, $29.80usd


Anyone want to be my Dealer?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We can keep it on the low!!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (May 2, 2008)

I feel your pain, and I have to pay aussie prices! But, like it's been said, at least makeup isn't necessary to live (well, in most cases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## LOCa (May 2, 2008)

Im So Glad I Live In The United States. Whoooweee. F- Yes.


----------



## MissChriss (May 2, 2008)

WOw That is an awful lot. I feel your pain girl.


----------



## blindpassion (May 2, 2008)

awe hun I feel your pain
we pay more in Canada then the states too
but not as much as you do there!
I totally know how you feel though, because even the couple dollar difference between canada and the states bothers me, if it was as much as it is where you live, I wouldn't buy MAC, plain and simple.
Companys (not just mac, all companys) haven't adjusted for the Canadian dollar which is on average the same or higher then the USD at this point
ripoffs. but thats life.


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

Why is it so expensive in other countries?  Is it because MAC is produced in North America?  At least you have specktra and other sites that you can maybe get some products for a cheaper price.


----------



## captodometer (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Why is it so expensive in other countries?  Is it because MAC is produced in North America?_

 
Probably.  Every MAC product I have ever purchased was made in Canada, with the exception of a couple of brushes.  North America has NAFTA, so import tariffs are low in the United States.  And there's really no transport expense: driving over the border is easy and one truck holds a lot of makeup.

I'm sure that a lot of the cost in other countries is transport and import tariffs.  MAC costs slightly more in New Zealand than it does in Australia, but it's due to relative currency strength against the US dollar.  

I'm American, and still have my US credit cards.  I buy from MAC online and have it shipped to a friend or relative who then ships it to me whenever they get around to it.  

International girls: make friends with someone in the US or Canada and get them CP for you!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 2, 2008)

I know the feeling, I'm from Aus where MAC is pretty expensive despite 1AUD = 93cents US.
I buy stuff online and have found two websites that sell MAC cheaper here in AUS.


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2008)

I can understand you. MAC is very expensive in Germany, too. But that doesn't prevent me to buy my MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I save some money every week for the coming collections - so I don't have to pay so much at once.

Take a look in this thread, too:

http://specktra.net/f165/internation...roducts-91797/


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Its pretty much the same price in the uk and the rest of europe, its actually a midline range and a lot of brands are more expensive. It pees me off when the US get it so cheap but i suppose we are lucky to get it in the uk at all. At the end of the day no one forces you to buy it! you can always but cheaper brands!


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_at least you don't need makeup, unlike gasoline and groceries...both of which are at all time highs in the states. that's just life._

 
speaking of gasoline (petrol) in the uk we are paying £1.10 thats $2.20 per litre how ridicullous is that!!!


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_speaking of gasoline (petrol) in the uk we are paying £1.10 thats $2.20 per litre how ridicullous is that!!!_

 
  LOL the same here. We pay here 1.48 Euro per liter, that are US $ 2.30. Every 30 min drive to the mall where my counter is brings costs for petrol as well


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_speaking of gasoline (petrol) in the uk we are paying £1.10 thats $2.20 per litre how ridicullous is that!!!_

 
No shit.  This is why we bought a VW Lupo 2.1 sDi... and only use it to go see the in-laws out in the country.  The rest of the time we're on public buses (though the prices of buses have gone up though in response to the cost of diesel) or we walk.  My husband walks two miles to work each direction, meaning he walks four miles as his daily commute.  He's a skinny boy, heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My father says he's paying $4.65 per US gallon in Arkansas.  The US is still paying far less than the vast majority of the rest of the world.  I have almost no sympathy for Americans as a result - not even my dad.  I do think there should be more of a push for public transport in rural areas, as well as sustainable fuels/cars.  

According to current reports, right now, according to the Wiki table below, the UK is the 6th most expensive country to fill up a tank.  (The US ranks 28th in the Wiki table, probably far lower if you include every country in the world.)  We're paying $8.18 per US gallon in the UK, on average.  This table in Wikipedia gives a glimpse of the worldwide costs of gas in US dollars and US gallons.  Gasoline usage and pricing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LOCa (May 2, 2008)

Wow I Would Not Pay $18 Bucks For A Gallon Of Gas.

Owee Go Venezuela...! .17cents For A U.S. Gallon Thats What Im Talking About. Yeah! I Wanna Live There!


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Thanks ratmist that was interesting, im glad i don't live in sierra leone thats for sure $18.00 per gallon eh no thanks i'll walk!!!!i have been trying to walk  more often recently. While we are talking about the economy lol, im off to ibiza next week and the euro exchange rates suck!!!! im really disapointed x


----------



## LOCa (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Thanks ratmist that was interesting, im glad i don't live in sierra leone thats for sure $18.00 per gallon eh no thanks i'll walk!!!!i have been trying to walk more often recently. While we are talking about the economy lol, im off to ibiza next week and the euro exchange rates suck!!!! im really disapointed x_

 
Do They Have Buses In Scotland?


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Wow I Would Not Pay $18 Bucks For A Gallon Of Gas.

Owee Go Venezuela...! .17cents For A U.S. Gallon Thats What Im Talking About. Yeah! I Wanna Live There!_

 
I think I read somewhere that their gas is 25% ethanol, which is a by-product of their sugar production.  The majority of Venezuelans are very poor and they rely on public transport.  The poor aren't really getting the benefit of the cheap gas, really, but it's there if they need it and have a vehicle.

Venezuela's oil is produced by a government-owned company and local gasoline prices are subsidised by their government to keep their citizens happy.  

There were riots in 1989 when Venezuela raised fuel prices as part of a move to reduce government [SIZE=-1]spending in order to pay back creditors[/SIZE].  This pushed up bus fares and resulted in anger among the poor, setting off riots. Soldiers and police clashed with rioters, leaving more than 300 people dead, according to official estimates. Human-rights groups put the toll much higher.  So they're keen to avoid any of that happening ever again.

There are estimates that it costs Venezuela $9 billion USD a year to keep their gas prices low.  That's socialism in action for you though.


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Do They Have Buses In Scotland?_

 
In all the major cities, yes.  In the rural areas, there are national bus networks that don't give fantastic coverage.  In the most rural areas, you rely on the mailman (seriously!).  They call it "The Post Bus", and you hitch a ride with the mailman when he/she is on his/her delivery route.


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Thanks ratmist that was interesting, im glad i don't live in sierra leone thats for sure $18.00 per gallon eh no thanks i'll walk!!!!i have been trying to walk  more often recently. While we are talking about the economy lol, im off to ibiza next week and the euro exchange rates suck!!!! im really disapointed x_

 
Yeah, my mother is supposed to be flying over here when I'm due to give birth, and the dollar is so weak it's costing her a fortune.  Not to mention it'll be expensive for her to just afford to eat/drink/shop here, even though she'll be staying here with us at our home.  I don't think she'll be doing any shopping, come to think of it.


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Thanks ratmist that was interesting, im glad i don't live in sierra leone thats for sure $18.00 per gallon eh no thanks i'll walk!!!!i have been trying to walk  more often recently. While we are talking about the economy lol, im off to ibiza next week and the euro exchange rates suck!!!! im really disapointed x_

 
It's really sad, reading about Sierra Leone.  They're a country rich with diamonds, which fueled the civil wars in that country for decades.  Even now it's an incredibly fragile country, with corruption, poverty, economic mismanagement, and the HIV/AIDS pandemic being the biggest problems.  Sierra Leone is the lowest ranked country on the Human Development Index and seventh lowest on the Human Poverty Index.  In short, I think cheap gas is a low priority for them right now.  :/


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Do They Have Buses In Scotland?_

 
off course lol its not outer mongolia!!! unfortunately on buses in scotland you tend to get hassled by junkies and alcoholics and neds lol x


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_off course lol its not outer mongolia!!! unfortunately on buses in scotland you tend to get hassled by junkies and alcoholics and neds lol x_

 
Just in Glasgow.  Edinburgh doesn't have that kind of riff-raff.  






  *runs away!*


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_ In short, I think cheap gas is a low priority for them right now. :/_

 
yeah i think they have other problems to worry about, it kind of makes me feel bad for moaning about petrol and the price of make up , we are lucky thats all we have to worry about!!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Do They Have Buses In Scotland?_

 
And ... coming soon to Scotland in 2010 - electricity!


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Just in Glasgow. Edinburgh doesn't have that kind of riff-raff. 






 *runs away!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
ha ha you are probably right, i had to get the bus the other week and the obligatory junkie hassled me the whole way to my work , i was terrified, i thought to myself 'i don't care how much petrol is lol' xxx


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natasha* 

 
_im soooooooooo mad i love mac and i want to buy even more but how am i going to ...
*im not rich and im only 19 and i have 2 jobs..*


soo i think the only way is *online shopping* but shipping will be another pitfall...thanks for looking...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You could try US sellers on eBay.  See if it's cheaper.  There are hundreds of posts on Specktra about good US sellers and bad eBay sellers to avoid.  I buy from eBay a lot because MAC is damned expensive in the UK.  $20 including tax for a lipstick, on average, compared to $14 in the US (excluding tax).


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_And ... coming soon to Scotland in 2010 - electricity!_

 
We batter and deep fry it first.


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_And ... coming soon to Scotland in 2010 - electricity!_

 
LOL i would be happy with more MAC shops, im fed up being ignored at glasgow House Of Fraser  xx


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_ha ha you are probably right, i had to get the bus the other week and the obligatory junkie hassled me the whole way to my work , i was terrified, i thought to myself 'i don't care how much petrol is lol' xxx_

 
Edinburgh's okay for rush hour bus behaviour.  Outside of those times, it can be a bit tricky sometimes.  The drivers tend not to let obviously inebriated/drugged up people into their buses.  The ones that have given me trouble are the neds.  I hate to say it because I sound so damned old and middle class, but the neds aged 13 - 20 are the worst offenders on the buses.  They scream, throw stuff, get in fights, shout bad things to people to wind them up, and are generally extremely unpleasant.  They're never on buses during rush hour though.


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_LOL i would be happy with more MAC shops, im fed up being ignored at glasgow House Of Fraser  xx_

 
We should hook up in Edinburgh for a MAC day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The girls at Harvey Nicks are really nice.


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_You could try US sellers on eBay. See if it's cheaper. There are hundreds of posts on Specktra about good US sellers and bad eBay sellers to avoid. I buy from eBay a lot because MAC is damned expensive in the UK. $20 including tax for a lipstick, on average, compared to $14 in the US (excluding tax)._

 
Even ebay isn't that cheap any more, the american sellers are wise to the fact that we pay a lot for MAC, One of the sellers i used to use often has bumped her prices up so far they sometimes work out slightly more than the uk prices, so that they make a massive profit! If i buy a lipstick on ebay i rarely get it much cheaper than we would pay in the uk, im going to rope my american aunt in i think xxx


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_We should hook up in Edinburgh for a MAC day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The girls at Harvey Nicks are really nice._

 
Ive always meant to visit the Harvey nics one, we should have a scotland meet up lol not that there is many of us !!!


----------



## Calhoune (May 2, 2008)

Wow yeah, like Fashionette said, moooore expensive in Sweden.
Makes me wish we voted yes to the euro!


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Even ebay isn't that cheap any more, the american sellers are wise to the fact that we pay a lot for MAC, One of the sellers i used to use often has bumped her prices up so far they sometimes work out slightly more than the uk prices, so that they make a massive profit! If i buy a lipstick on ebay i rarely get it much cheaper than we would pay in the uk, im going to rope my american aunt in i think xxx_

 
That really bites.  There are some good sellers though who seem to keep their prices somewhat reasonable.  *My-boo-kitty* comes to mind...


----------



## macmistress (May 2, 2008)

can anyone from US pm me? Please?


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 2, 2008)

If anyone needs US CPs, just let me know. I'm always at the MAC counter or store on release days.


----------



## natasha (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I don't mean to be rude but it's not MAC's fault it's more expensive in Greece. The euro is just stronger than the dollar right now, hence the very good exchange rate. We pay more in the UK too as I'm sure many many many other European countries do. You're not alone.

If you don't like the prices, then just don't buy the products. There's little point getting angry over it._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JessieLovesMac* 

 
_Hey Natasha, Hopefully this will make you feel a little bit better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In Australia were paying *$34.00aud* for 1 Lipglass so thats *$31.65usd*! I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to pay 16euro's!!! I normally buy off the internet I have found a couple of really good sites.. but I have to be so carefully when buying to make sure they are not fake! And other times I completely submit and go in to my mac store for a bit of a haul, last night for example (<3 late night shopping) I spent *$201aud *and got 

3x lipsticks        - Mac Red
                      - New York apple
                      - Sequin 
all at $35aud, $32.60usd EACH

2x Eyeshadow   -Deep Truth
                      - Cranberry
at $32aud, $29.80usd EACH

and 

1x Fluidline       - Blacktrack
at $32aud, $29.80usd


Anyone want to be my Dealer?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We can keep it on the low!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_I feel your pain, and I have to pay aussie prices! But, like it's been said, at least makeup isn't necessary to live (well, in most cases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Im So Glad I Live In The United States. Whoooweee. F- Yes._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Do They Have Buses In Scotland?_

 


well i have to thank all of you girls for your replies..
of course im not mad at MAC company no way..
its my personal choice to buy the products i just cant get the fact that in states the prices r that low (i dont compare it with gas!!!)
but in my country and not only here the prices r even double..
all i want to say is id prefer to live in states rather than here..and this will happen when i graduate from my uni and do my mba in new york..

anyway we dont have even nars or benefits...grrrrrrrrr time for online shopping...thank you all again...

ps!i do pay for gasoline too..and makeup is not essential but it does enhance your beauty and my make up couldnt be more than base,blush,mascara,and a lipgloss!!!!


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natasha* 

 
_well i have to thank all of you girls for your replies..
of course im not mad at MAC company no way..
its my personal choice to buy the products i just cant get the fact that in states the prices r that low (i dont compare it with gas!!!)
but in my country and not only here the prices r even double..
all i want to say is id prefer to live in states rather than here..and this will happen when i graduate from my uni and do my mba in new york..

anyway we dont have even nars or benefits...grrrrrrrrr time for online shopping...thank you all again...

ps!i do pay for gasoline too..and makeup is not essential but it does enhance your beauty and my make up couldnt be more than base,blush,mascara,and a lipgloss!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

I would love to come to the US with the way the exchange rate is just now, i would do a trolley dash, i guess in the UK we are lucky compared to the rest of europe where it is much more expensive xxx


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Wow I Would Not Pay $18 Bucks For A Gallon Of Gas.

Owee Go Venezuela...! .17cents For A U.S. Gallon Thats What Im Talking About. Yeah! I Wanna Live There!_

 
Then you get Hugo Chavez.  Not a good trade off, imo.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_We batter and deep fry it first._

 
..and serve it with a pint of lager.


----------



## mitcha (May 17, 2008)

Lol .. you all are winning for few..

MAC in Brazil sells the most higher prices on earth!!
I've just bought some items yesterday: Powerpoint R$ 66,00 ( U$ 41,00 ) and 3 E/S with the same price, U$ 41,00 EACH.

Brushes? A joke!!! Even high!
A brush, like #239? U$ 65,00

Now you all can see what the Brazilians women suffer..
Thats why I'm getting a lot M.A.C from Ebay!
"my-boo-kitty" r0x!


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 5, 2008)

MAC should be cheaper in Canada-_- Its made here-_- I cant wait till I go to the states...


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 5, 2008)

like stargazer said- if anyone wants a CP, PM me, I have access to the Mac Pro store, and Im constantly there it seems.


----------

